# Hollybelle?



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Just wondering what happened to the Hollybelle dogs. Did they all get adopted?
Quincymom


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This link updates the Hollybelle story everyday:

http://www.hollybellemaltese.com/index2.html

Looks like Jennie Siliski now claims she was coerced into signed the agreement to turn the dogs over to the county. She is asking for a new trial.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Dec 8 2004, 03:59 PM
> *This link updates the Hollybelle story everyday:
> 
> http://www.hollybellemaltese.com/index2.html
> ...


[/QUOTE]

FYI.... the hollybellemaltese.com site is owned by none other than you know who...










http://www.networksolutions.com/en_US/whoi...questid=1143547


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Dec 8 2004, 04:34 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FYI.... the hollybellemaltese.com site is owned by none other than you know who...


http://www.networksolutions.com/en_US/whoi...questid=1143547
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21364
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yep, that is what I was getting ready to say too....


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Dec 8 2004, 04:36 PM
> *Yep, that is what I was getting ready to say too....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21367*


[/QUOTE]

the link doesnt work...

who owns it???


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee+Dec 8 2004, 06:28 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the link doesnt work...

who owns it???








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21425
[/B][/QUOTE]
Sorry.. I believe access to the link "expired"..... Here ya go.....

Domain name: HOLLYBELLEMALTESE.COM

Registrant Contact:
Maltese Only
Jay Bianco ([email protected])
+1.3862541943
Fax: none
PO box 4282
Ormond Beach, FL 32175
US

Administrative Contact:
Maltese Only
Jay Bianco ([email protected])
+1.3862541943
Fax: none
PO box 4282
Ormond Beach, FL 32175
US

Technical Contact:
Maltese Only
Jay Bianco ([email protected])
+1.3862541943
Fax: none
PO box 4282
Ormond Beach, FL 32175
US

Billing Contact:
Maltese Only
Jay Bianco ([email protected])
+1.3862541943
Fax: none
PO box 4282
Ormond Beach, FL 32175
US

Status: Locked

Name Servers:
ns27.1and1.com
ns28.1and1.com

Creation date: 12 Feb 2004 16:25:32
Expiration date: 12 Feb 2005 16:25:32


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks for the link. I thought the Maltese were adopted out, would JS still have access to them if she wins her case? I doubt she would win.
Quincymom


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Dec 8 2004, 06:48 PM
> *Domain name: HOLLYBELLEMALTESE.COM
> 
> Registrant Contact:
> ...


how come Jay is the owner of that website????


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee+Dec 8 2004, 07:22 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't know...... it could have expired under the prior ownership or maybe the original Holllybelle site was just Hollybelle.com....... when I looked that one up it had the contact information in Brentwood, TN..... so maybe the other one (Hollybellemaltese.com) was available.









hollybelle.com 

Registrant: Make this info private 
Hollybelle Partners (29440912O) 
4302 Sneed Road 
Nashville, TN 37215 
US 
Phone: 999 999 9999 
Fax: 999 999 9999 

Domain Name: HOLLYBELLE.COM 

Administrative Contact , Technical Contact : 
Tallent Communications (HO10761-OR) 
[email protected] 
214 OverLook Ct 
Ste 220 
BRENTWOOD, TN 37027-7551 
US 
Phone: 615-661-9878 

Record expires on 22-Jul-2005 
Record created on 23-Jul-1998 
Database last updated on 08-Jul-2004 

Domain servers in listed order: Manage DNS 

NS1.TALLENT.COM 66.18.106.71 
NS2.TALLENT.COM 66.18.106.72


----------



## molidaab (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Dec 8 2004, 07:43 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know...... it could have expired under the prior ownership or maybe the original Holllybelle site was just Hollybelle.com....... when I looked that one up it had the contact information in Brentwood, TN..... so maybe the other one (Hollybellemaltese.com) was available.









hollybelle.com 

Registrant: Make this info private 
Hollybelle Partners (29440912O) 
4302 Sneed Road 
Nashville, TN 37215 
US 
Phone: 999 999 9999 
Fax: 999 999 9999 

Domain Name: HOLLYBELLE.COM 

Administrative Contact , Technical Contact : 
Tallent Communications (HO10761-OR) 
[email protected] 
214 OverLook Ct 
Ste 220 
BRENTWOOD, TN 37027-7551 
US 
Phone: 615-661-9878 

Record expires on 22-Jul-2005 
Record created on 23-Jul-1998 
Database last updated on 08-Jul-2004 

Domain servers in listed order: Manage DNS 

NS1.TALLENT.COM 66.18.106.71 
NS2.TALLENT.COM 66.18.106.72
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21460
[/B][/QUOTE]



To answer your question, yes, they have all been adopted by loving families.
unfortunately, we have lost 5 of them. they died either of heart problems(their teeth weren't cleaned until we got them in the raid)or kidney problems or liver problems. Some of them had these problems while they were with us, but thankfully they went to people who understood this and loved them anyway. we were all grateful that they got to see what freedom felt like and also knew what it meant to be loved.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

A large majority of the puppies were adopted out to their foster families. Jenny did get back a few house pets but in recent news, she claims that she has been breeding them and they disappeared from her home.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Dec 8 2004, 05:49 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Sorry.. I believe access to the link "expired"..... Here ya go.....

Domain name: HOLLYBELLEMALTESE.COM

Registrant Contact:
Maltese Only
Jay Bianco ([email protected])
+1.3862541943
Fax: none
PO box 4282
Ormond Beach, FL 32175
US

Administrative Contact:
Maltese Only
Jay Bianco ([email protected])
+1.3862541943
Fax: none
PO box 4282
Ormond Beach, FL 32175
US

Technical Contact:
Maltese Only
Jay Bianco ([email protected])
+1.3862541943
Fax: none
PO box 4282
Ormond Beach, FL 32175
US

Billing Contact:
Maltese Only
Jay Bianco ([email protected])
+1.3862541943
Fax: none
PO box 4282
Ormond Beach, FL 32175
US

Status: Locked

Name Servers:
ns27.1and1.com
ns28.1and1.com

Creation date: 12 Feb 2004 16:25:32
Expiration date: 12 Feb 2005 16:25:32
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21437
[/B][/QUOTE]
Wow!







That is very interesting!


----------

